# God smiled on me this morning!



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

All my typical white bass spots have been inundated with either cold, or runoff or cold runoff. The Sabine was a bust 2 weeks ago and my timing for the local creeks has been terrible. All that being said I had to give it a shot one more time this morning. I went to a bank spot I hadn't tried in years and found it to be completely overgrown. I mean even the feral hogs didn't want to go in there, but I muscled my way through. I found the water moving but really murky from the recent rains. Made several casts where I could but nothing biting. Fished for 1.5 hours with nary a bite. Was just about to call it quits when I found an old Shyster lure in my vest pocket so I tied it on. Cast to an open spot in the creek with the little ultralight and it was game on! Drag was peeling on that little rod and try as I might I couldn't turn the fish away from some roots on the opposite bank of the little creek. I could feel it shaking it's head in there so I just kept steady pressure on it and low and behold it popped out of there. It finally surfaced and I immediately recognized it as my biggest hybrid to date. It made several more runs in the only open stretch of creek available and I eventually forced it over to the steep bank I was standing on. No net and no way I could lift it with the line so I just laid down in the grass and reached down and lipped it out there. There is no way in heck I should have landed that fish! It should've broken me off at least twice, but there I was holding it! The only bite and the only danged fish I caught this morning. Went 6.3lbs on my digital scale.

Now I know a lot of you have caught much bigger hybrids, but not many can say they've pulled 'em out of a tiny creek on 4lb test. What a hoot!










This is a 52qt ice chest.


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

What a beast. LOL!!! Wow congrats!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

very cool!


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice one. Caught these March 15th last year on 4lb line.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

That light line fishing is fun !!!!!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

That'll keep ya coming back to the the creek! Very nice!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice going! You earned that fish!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nicely done. Congrats on a fine catch.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

What watershed? San Jacinto or Trinity or...?
Looks like a fat striper maybe?
Whatever, a fine catch!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Ive caught them in Stubblefield before


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Great catch. One thing for sure Ya know the knot you tied was a good one !


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Dang nice fish buddy, congrats.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice! Ya got me beat with the 4lb line!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great catch under tough conditions you will remember that one.


You never know unless you go


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Awesome catch !!!!!


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

That's cool as heck that you bagged him on 4 lb test! I've never had much stomach for really light line, but i do like using light weight spinners with stout braid. I've caught several good sized fish (king mackerel, bonito, cobia, grouper) on trout rods spooled with 50 lb braid. There isn't much that gets my heart pumping more than a screaming drag on a small reel.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice fish.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats on a fine specimen.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

*And that is why we fish.*

Congrats!


----------

